# Apistogramma cf. eunotus & Apisto. ermnopyge photos



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Apistogramma cf. eunotus Female









Apistogramma cf. eunotus Male









Apisto. ermnopyge photos Male (still working on catching the female).


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Apistogramma ermnopyge Female


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

Are these fish new ( to you ) ?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

The cheeks on the ermnopyge remind me of a discus. And I see your juvie apistos grew up all pretty! Now how about some baby photos...?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

old 97 said:


> Are these fish new ( to you ) ?


Not sure what you mean by new. I've had them a few months (maybe 2?) I got them at one of the fish auctions in CT.

They've both bred but I've only raised a single eunotus fry since I was traveling right as they spawned and couldn't provide proper care. I'll take a pic of the baby that made it soon.


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

Zapins said:


> Not sure what you mean by new..


AKA- recently acquired? I was curious as all but the Apisto. ermnopyge Male have concave bellies.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh, probably because I was away for about 10 days, so they weren't eating a lot. I think the ermnopyge female has a concave belly because she just laid eggs.


----------

